

Undesirable Lyric Website List - David Lowery, UGA Music Business - molecule
http://www.nmpa.org/pdf/whats_new/UGA_Music_Business_Undesirable_Lyric_Website_List_Oct_22nd_2013.pdf

======
molecule
> F. Each search result is assigned a value. A number one search result is
> assigned a value of 1. A number two search result is assigned a value of
> 0.995. A number n"search result is assigned a value of 1X(nX1)*.005.

> G. Scores are tallied for each root domain.

The core of the method that puts Rap Genius @ the top of the Undesirable Lyric
Website List, and from which the top 50 are targets of NMPA lawsuit.

